# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  What's on everbody else's wish/want list?

## Kurt

Spring is right around the corner, soon the sound of chorusing frogs will be heard, plus there will be more reptile shows happening. So that got me thinking, as I am fantasizing about what I may be able to get at the Manchester, NH show. What's on everbody else's wish/want list?
Right now I am seriously looking to get some red-spotted treefrogs (_Hypsiboas punctatus_, formerly _Hyla punctata._) I have seen some on-line for sale under the common name "South American glass frogs," which they are definitely not.  Also want to get some marbled newts (_Triturus marmoratus_), red-spotted toads (_Anaxyrus punctatus_), bumblebee toads (_Melanophryniscus stelzneri_), waxy monkey monkey frogs (_Phyllomedusa sauvagii_), and/or blue-webbed flying frogs (_Rhacophorus reinwardtii._)
Would like to get some more western green toads (_Anaxyrus debilis insidior_) and red-banded rubber frogs (_Phrynomantis bifasciatus_). I only have one each of these two species and would like to get them some buddies/mates.

----------


## John Clare

I have something a bit less exotic in mind.  I'm hoping to find some _Bufo speciosus_ eggs in the wild here in Texas, now that it has rained this week.  It might be a few weeks yet though.

----------


## Kurt

What part of Texas are you in? Ever come across any green or red-spotted toads?

----------


## Jake

I'd like to get: Lissotriton boscai, L.helveticus, Triturus pygmaeus, Triturus macedonicus, Ambystoma andersoni, Neurergus kaiseri, a few more Triturus carnifex, and gfp Silurana tropicalis :Wink:

----------


## Kurt

You definitely go off the beaten path with your want list. I don't think I have ever seen any of those in the flesh, just pictures, if even that.

----------


## Jake

> You definitely go off the beaten path with your want list. I don't think I have ever seen any of those in the flesh, just pictures, if even that.


I've seen all but A.andersoni and gfp tropicalis in person.  I'm keeping carnifex and have had L.boscai.  I should have all but the gfp tropicalis by 2010, then my collection will be 'completed'.

----------


## John Clare

> What part of Texas are you in? Ever come across any green or red-spotted toads?


I live in the Dallas Metro area.  I haven't run into those toads yet but I haven't looked for toads before.  I will probably have a look this weekend.  I have some localities for greens.

----------


## jody

im looking for one of those tiger legged frogs kurt was talking about.
im interested in moss frogs too, but dont know if people keep them. or where to find them. 
im also going common toad hunting this weekend.I like those beautiful blue dart frogs. I have read they are a good beginner dart frog. 
id love any suggestions about easy keepers.

----------


## Kurt

> I should have all but the gfp tropicalis by 2010, then my collection will be 'completed'.


Collections are never completed. LOL I do find that they evolve over time.

----------


## Kurt

> I live in the Dallas Metro area. I haven't run into those toads yet but I haven't looked for toads before. I will probably have a look this weekend. I have some localities for greens.


Well, if you can send me some green toads. 
Thanks

----------


## Kurt

> im looking for one of those tiger legged frogs Kurt was talking about.
> im interested in moss frogs too, but dont know if people keep them. or where to find them. 
> I like those beautiful blue dart frogs. I have read they are a good beginner dart frog. 
> id love any suggestions about easy keepers.


 There are two tiger-legged monkey frogs, _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_ and _P. tomopterna_. The cheaper and more common one is hypochondrialis, this is the one I have. _Phyllomedusa tomopterna_ is less common, and some would say it is much prettier, as the black and orange barring continues further up the side of the body than it does is in _P. hypochondrialis_.
  I have never kept any of the mossy treefrogs (_Theloderma sp_), so I don't know how hardy they are. The most common is the Vietnamese (_Theloderma corticale_).
  Blue poison darts (_Dendrobates tinctorius_, formerly _D. azureus_) are an excellent starter dart frog. You will need to culture fruit flies though, but if you do it right, you will only have to do it once. The husbandry on darts is different than that of treefrogs. They like things a lot more humid than treefrogs, so do your research before taking them on.
  All these frogs are fairly common on the Kingsnake.com classifieds.

----------


## John Clare

So Kurt, guess what I came across on Monday night...

----------


## John Clare

I found some of these fellows on Monday night in North Central Texas.  There were only about 5, maybe 6, in the area so the breeding season hasn't really started yet, these are just the eager few.  The only other species of Anuran I could find were Cricket Frogs.  The area also has Bufo speciosus, Bufo woodhousii, Bufo debilis and perhaps others, but this was the only species that was venturing out to call.

The second attachment is part of a recording I made of these guys on Monday night.

----------


## Kurt

Awesome! Did you collect any? If so, could you please send me some? I will pay for all your shipping costs.

----------


## John Clare

Honestly I don't like collecting animals, and I didn't collect anything that night.  I may go back there in a few weeks though.

----------


## Kurt

Well, if you do, I wouldn't mind having some. They have been on my want list for a long time.

----------


## John Clare

I'll see what I can do.  I can probably get you some tadpoles.

----------


## Kurt

> I'll see what I can do. I can probably get you some tadpoles.


Thanks.

----------


## justin shockey

thats a sick toad

----------

